

CanvasJS HTML5 and JavaScript Charts - jyothi
http://canvasjs.com/

======
femto113
CC is not appropriate for software licenses. Per their FAQ:

[http://wiki.creativecommons.org/FAQ#Can_I_use_a_Creative_Com...](http://wiki.creativecommons.org/FAQ#Can_I_use_a_Creative_Commons_license_for_software.3F)

Can I apply a Creative Commons license to software? We do not recommend it.
Creative Commons licenses should not be used for software. We strongly
encourage you to use one of the very good software licenses which are already
available. We recommend considering licenses made available by the Free
Software Foundation or listed at the Open Source Initiative. Unlike our
licenses, which do not make mention of source or object code, these existing
licenses were designed specifically for use with software. Furthermore, our
licenses are not compatible with the GPL, the most frequently used free
software license.

------
vijayr
Looks pretty good - so many options for graphs and charts these days.

Why per developer license? this is difficult to enforce and also annoying.

------
jack-r-abbit
Looks good from what I saw during the brief moments I was able to get in. The
site currently complains of not being able to make a db connection.

